# Lotion Question



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been trying out different lotion recipes and really want to be able to use as much goat milk in it as possible. Can you use all goat milk in place of the water, or what is the max ratio that you can use? Do you need to use more preservative if you up the goat milk? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

At over 10% of your water phase in milk, there is no way your preservative is going to work. Make sure and test your preservative or use a recipe from somebody who does test (please put up links to those if you find them), unless you are just making it for yourself and are going to keep it in the fridge between uses. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And you cannot just up the preservative, either. There are max levels that you can't go past.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Vicki and Stacey-that's what I was looking for. One of the recipes I tried was 50:50 water to gm but not the one that I liked the best so far. The recipe that I did like was from on here (I'll have to see if I can find my notes to see who posted it) but it was about 10% gm. I also remember seeing a post by someone on FB that said that their lotion had 8 oz of gm in every bottle and I think the bottles were 16 oz so I was a little confused This recipe uses phenonip for the preservative-has anyone had a problem with that as a preservative or have other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't used that preservative, but it's fine. I use Liquid Germall Plus. And you will see people doing all kinds of crazy stuff. I had someone come up to me at a market and ask me about preservatives in my lotion. They said that they use Carrot Seed Oil in their products so that they don't have to use any of the big bad preservatives and they haven't had any problems with their lotion. I said something like, "Wow, have you had it tested to see how well it's working?" (And I wasn't being snarky, I really did want to know!) They got kind of indignant and told me that 1) They don't believe in involving the government in their business (never mind that there are independent labs you can send your stuff to in order to find out if there are nasties growing in it) and 2) They "know" that their lotion is fine (because with their x-ray vision or something, they can see bacteria. Riiiiiiight.) My position is that if you want to sell your products to the public, you have an obligation to making sure that your products are safe and not contaminated. Products with bacteria or fungi growing in them are contaminated and not safe.


----------



## Amanda Robinson (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey ladies, I realize this is an old thread but I am trying to find some good starter recipes for goat milk lotion to try. I make soaps, scrubs, etc. and have plenty of ingredients on hand but most of what I am finding is not shelf stable- where is the mythical recipe thread you speak of? Or can anyone tell me their favorite recipe using fresh goats milk? I am fine with preservatives. Thanks in advance.


----------

